
Lie: A startup is better than an education - Alex_and_what
http://timberry.bplans.com/2016/01/young-entrepreneurs-they-are-lying-to-you.html
======
herbst
Can just agree. I am a self educated developer and barely learned anything new
when i decided to go trough the normal education process, but in the end the
existing certificate is what makes sure that i not only find a job, but also
get paid fair.

And lets be realistic, you don't want and mostly cant work Entrepreneur all
the time. Sometimes you want a nice steady income and be able to work on your
ideas in your free time without having to worry about money.

